# Free Knitting Pattern: Festive Fireside Ornament



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's a quick holiday ornament that's knitted in the round with no sewing required. The pattern also includes a Supplemental Chart for making multiple sizes in multiple weights of yarn. Wishing you safe and happy holidays!


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow! Very pretty. 
Thank you.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow that is nice.
And I am thinking of using it as a cover for dryer balls.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing such a lovely ornament pattern. I'm bookmarking this to make after Christmas.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

What a nice looking ornament.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty, thanks.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Your design is lovely. Thanks for sharing the pattern.

I also looked at your site and found lots of nice patterns.


----------



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> I also looked at your site and found lots of nice patterns.


Thanks so much for the kind words. They're much appreciated!


----------



## tinkercat (Oct 21, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful. I was looking for an ornament pattern earlier this year but never found one. Too late for this year but I will certainly use it for next Christmas! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for such a useful pattern . Later I will have a good look at your site as quick patterns can be so useful .


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty!!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> Wow that is nice.
> And I am thinking of using it as a cover for dryer balls.
> Thanks for sharing


Another good KP idea


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks! Just downloading the pattern.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

LucyinCanada said:


> Thanks for sharing such a lovely ornament pattern. I'm bookmarking this to make after Christmas.


Me too.


----------



## shadows (Apr 25, 2014)

Very beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice ornament


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Very festive. Thanks!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Gorgeous!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Wow that is nice.
> And I am thinking of using it as a cover for dryer balls.
> Thanks for sharing


Yes, that was my thought also!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

My first thought also!


LEE1313 said:


> Wow that is nice.
> And I am thinking of using it as a cover for dryer balls.
> Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Very pretty, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wonderful of you to share. I love the ornament and I am bookmarking it for next year!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you soooooo much.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern-I have a load of tennis balls i could cover.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

nice


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks! I might do some in school colors.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretty! Thank you!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice! I like that.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful ornament! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## 10HoursorLess (Nov 16, 2013)

*Thank you all!* I'm thrilled you like the pattern. :-D


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

That's very pretty. Thanks for sharing. I downloaded the pattern for next Christmas. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a lovely ornament thanks!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful ornament. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, it's pretty. I think I'll add some beads! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful thanks for sharing


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## cheezhead65 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you for the beautiful ornament pattern. Going to give this a try.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you. It's really pretty.


----------

